# Judo



## Fightfan00 (Apr 17, 2004)

Has anyone in this forum that practices Judo ever crosstrain in the Philipino martial arts,in the beginning of there Judo practice like 6 months to a yr into it?If you have how has it helped you?Or did it hinder you?The reason why I ask this question because i'm interested in both and i'm thinkin about crosstraining.Thanks for your time everyone!  Joe


----------



## arnisador (Apr 17, 2004)

Prof. Remy Presas, who founded Modern Arnis, was also a judoka.

I practice Modern Arnis and also study BJJ.


----------



## ace (Apr 18, 2004)

I have trained With Judo players & hold a Black Belt In Modern Arnis

No were near Remy's calaber But im alway's trying to get better


----------

